
Complex living brain simulation replicates sensory rat behaviour - phreeza
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/oct/08/complex-living-brain-simulation-replicates-sensory-rat-behaviour
======
gwern
[http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674(15)01191-5.pdf](http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674\(15\)01191-5.pdf)

~~~
joeyo
Oh man, 20 figures and 38 pages. This one is going to take a while to get
through!

------
etiam
_[Peter Latham] was more critical of how much the work had cost. He estimates
that the simulation cost at least €100m. To reconstruct a whole rat brain
would probable take at least €20bn. “That is probably too much, given that
what you’re buying is a really expensive rat that might not even be a rat.”_

I'm going to put this one on my fridge for a while...

~~~
oberstein
Still cheaper (and more useful) than the F-35 program...

~~~
astazangasta
Useful how? What will we do with a virtual rat brain?

~~~
omginternets
Move closer to understanding the human brain.

I'll take that over a billion-dollar flying target any day.

------
mikehollinger
So assuming the cost to run the simulation follows a basic Moore's law curve,
we have about 20 years until a full rat brain simulation costs ~ $10M?

The challenge is to make the technology continue to follow Moore's Law.

